# Fancy big,colourful writing?



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya

I know its not the place to post here but going back about 4months ago Nicky1 showed me how to do all the big fancy writing like this
[fly]Kelly[/fly]
Well that sytle is the only one i seem to remeber lol  But i cant remeber where the post was where she showed me how to do it  If anyone knows where it is or can quickly go through it with me again i wud really appreciate it.
Thanks very much!

Love kelly


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2006)

is this the one your lookin for hun? 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37329.0


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks for that Maz
But its sumwhere in the egg sharing thread the one Nicky wrote everything down It wasnt a post for the writing was just in the middle of a thread that i interupted If anyone comes across it please let me know.  

Love kelly


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Humpty Dumpty​
Seem to have sussed it myself (i think)


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Why aye​
Think iam clever now​


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Do you mean this one Hun? .. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=65442.msg872986#msg872986

x x x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Cheerz Nicky

Thats just the one Nicky thanks hun
I will go and revise see what i come back with.
God help this thread wen iam finished this is the practise Box!

Love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Oh I want a go, but its too complicated tonight!!!


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Think Ive sussed it too....

Kate[fly][/fly]


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

nope...ignore last post!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

sorry shouldnt laugh hun lol

You have to highlight the whole word then click on the option you want to use, If that doesn't work try putting the size before the font 

x x x


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks...ere goes...

[fly]Kate[/fly]


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Yes...I done it...so now you can stop Laughing


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

[fly]Kate[/fly]

Woooohoooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

[fly]Trying it from memory now![/fly]


----------

